# [SOLVED] Cannot log onto Rockstar Games Social Club



## beefers1

So, after getting about 60% in the single player mode, I finally decided to try GTA IV online. The problem is that when I try to log in to RGSC, this message appears: "Could not connect to Rockstar Games Social Club. Please check your network connection." Has anyone else had that problem? Does anyone know if the Rockstar server is somehow down, or undergoing maintenance, etc? Or is it just my computer (I set the firewall to allow RGSC to connect to the Internet)? I signed in to Live with all the necessary CD keys and everything, I just need to log into Social Club now. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.

Derek


----------



## beefers1

*Re: Cannot log onto Rockstar Games Social Club*

Bump. Is no one else getting this problem?


----------



## beefers1

*Re: Cannot log onto Rockstar Games Social Club*

Bump.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Cannot log onto Rockstar Games Social Club*

Try re-installing RGSC from the CD again. (Not the setup for GTA IV)
I had a similar issue after RGSC updated it had been removed from the firewall so you might want to check that aswell.

Sorry this one slipped past me.


----------



## beefers1

*Re: Cannot log onto Rockstar Games Social Club*

Sorry, neither of them worked.

btw, when i launch RGSC it says that it's updating, but the progress bar is always at 0% and then it goes to the login screen.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Cannot log onto Rockstar Games Social Club*

Yeah it always does that, its just checking for updates.
Does it work in offline mode?
Have you installed/updated Windows Live?


----------



## beefers1

*Re: Cannot log onto Rockstar Games Social Club*



Aus_Karlos said:


> Does it work in offline mode?


Yes, it does



Aus_Karlos said:


> Have you installed/updated Windows Live?


Yes, I have. I've created an account of both Live and RGSC, and have linked the two.

Sorry, it's not much help on my part, but I know nothing that you don't right now.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Cannot log onto Rockstar Games Social Club*

Have you tried disabling your firewall (just for a quick test).

Also i found out by google that users that are using .NET Framework 3.5 sometime fails to load all together, or many cannot connect to their accounts.
By any chance are you running .NET 3.5


----------



## beefers1

*Re: Cannot log onto Rockstar Games Social Club*

I have tried disabling my firewall.

I don't understand the Internet very well, what's a .NET framework? How do I find out what I'm using? Is there a way I can fix this?


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Cannot log onto Rockstar Games Social Club*

.Net Framework is a software framework that is available with several Microsoft Windows operating systems. It includes a large library of pre-coded solutions to common programming problems and a virtual machine that manages the execution of programs written specifically for the framework. The .NET Framework is a key Microsoft offering and is intended to be used by most new applications created for the Windows platform.

So if you install a program that is designed for .NET framework 3.0 but your using .NET framework 2.0 then the application will not run. 
To get .Net framework 3.0 here is a link
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...0b-f857-4a14-83f5-25634c3bf043&displaylang=en
You might also want Framework 3.0 SP1 after you have installed 3.0
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...5D-B255-4425-9E65-1E88A0BDB72A&displaylang=en


----------



## beefers1

*Re: Cannot log onto Rockstar Games Social Club*

Hmm... apparently I have all the versions from 1.0 up to 3.5 installed. Is that a problem?

Also, when I typed in the error window "Could not connect to RGSC...." I only got 1 English result, with nothing to do with .Net Framework. What search terms did you put in?

I really appreciate the help, Aus. Thanks.

Boy, it would be really great if we could have a live-chat system here.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Cannot log onto Rockstar Games Social Club*

Hmm this seems to work..
Go to your GTA directory and execute "LaunchGTAIV.exe" This is the Securom launcher for GTA, apparently it launches without RGSC running. As long as LIVE is running (which starts with the game) you should be able to play online.

Edit: opps i had it running in the background without noticing, My explorer crashed today and all the taskbar icons dissapeared.


----------



## beefers1

*Re: Cannot log onto Rockstar Games Social Club*

Yeah, when I click "LaunchGTAIV.exe" it just opens RGSC for me.


----------



## Tiber Septim

*Re: Cannot log onto Rockstar Games Social Club*

Hi beefers.
Can you log in here?


----------



## beefers1

*Re: Cannot log onto Rockstar Games Social Club*

Yes I can. It's just that I can't log in with the application.


----------



## ItsRoo

*Re: Cannot log onto Rockstar Games Social Club*

I'm also getting this problem, it's being caused a faliure to connect to windows live.








I've forwarded the necessary ports. Tried updating, really don't know what to do.
Any help?


----------



## ItsRoo

*Re: Cannot log onto Rockstar Games Social Club*

Turns out my date was set back to avoid a different error I was getting with Gears of war, but I put it up to date and it's working again.
Hope it helps.


----------



## beefers1

*Re: Cannot log onto Rockstar Games Social Club*

Thanks, but unfortunately I connect to Live with no problems. Fortunately, I was able to trade in the discs for another game, after finishing most of the single-player mode, so I don't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## matt76

sounds like the problem im having im using windows 7 and i cant click on play the play button is not highlighted. all it says on social club is (Status: social club unavailable.play offline or try later)
iv tryed opening ports and tryed turning off the firewall. i can log into 
social club on the web . any one have any ideas becasue im out off idea,s


----------



## JJoHH

Well i solved mine by downloading the update RGSC (first one). 
DOWNLOAD Rockstar Games Social Club Update
Then i looked into my C:\Program Files (x86)\Rockstar Games\Rockstar Games Social Club. after that i dragged the RGSCLauncher.exe and the 1_1_3_0 folder to my C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\grand theft auto iv episodes from liberty city\EFLC OR GTAIV.

IT FINALLY WORKED AFTER 2 MONTHS I FINALLY DID IT!


(sorry for my bad English )


----------

